# Taurus PT738 TCP



## jdeere9750

After a quick search, I couldn't find anything here on Taurus' new little 380. If I've overlooked it, I apologize. I've got a friend searching for a pocket pistol and he asked me about this one. I hadn't even heard of it, so I did a little reading on it. Sounds like a neat little gun to compete with the LCP and P3AT. Loaded chamber indicator, slide locks back on empty magazine, etc. Not sure I'm sold on the looks yet, based on the pictures I've seen. And, they've already got a CTC laser for it.

Anybody have any thoughts yet?


----------



## DjSaneR

*Bump* I'm curious, too.. I'm also looking for a pocket pistol. Summer will be here before we know it and I'll need something that's easier to conceal than my PT145.

So far I like the Ruger LCP.


----------



## jdeere9750

Must be too new for anyone to have gotten a hold of one and formed opinions on yet. 

I actually looked at one yesterday, along with the LCP and P3AT. They're all very, very similar overall. The Taurus was very similar in size and shape as the others. The one difference that I did notice was that the end of the slide, around the hammer, was squared off where the LCP and P3AT were slanted. I thought that might feel a little different when carried in a pocket, and might be a little harder to draw out of a tighter pocket. It may not make any difference at all, just my thought as I held it.

Another thing I noticed was the lack of finger extension on the TCP. I've gotten used to the extension on my LCP, and quite frankly, I can't hardly stand to hold onto it without it. It just holds my fingers so much better. I'm sure that they'll offer it as some point, though. It did come with two magazine, where the LCP only came with one (with the extension, of course.)

Also, I liked the stainless slide, and the fact that it locks back on the last round. I know it's not a big deal, but I kinda like it. I occasionally lose count and dry fire my LCP. :buttkick:

I asked the folks at the gun shop if anyone had given them any feedback on it yet, and they said they haven't heard anything yet. They told me that they've been getting them in for about 2 1/2 months, and that they've sold several of them.

Price on the Taurus TCP was $279 at the shop I went to. The LCP was actually $20 higher, but they were "giving" you 50 rounds of ammo with the LCP. I reckon they jacked up the price to "give" you the ammo, because they haven't been that high in the past.

Just thought I'd throw in my two cents.


----------



## alleydude

I've just bought one and the wife bought the LCP. Both are great guns. I've only put about 100 rounds through it, would have shot more but .380's are hard to get here. I found it to be every bit as accurate as the LCP, the trigger pull is just a bit easier than the LCP. It aslo comes with two magazines vice one for the LCP, and it also comes with a nifty little holster bag thingie with a belt clip. It looks like a big cell phone case and is very nice compared to the bag that the Ruger comes with designed only to store or transport the gun in, not carry on a regular basis.

Don't get me wrong, I am not bashing Ruger in any way. I own several Rugers that I love, including an SR9, GP-100, and 10/22.

For comparison, the Ruger was $379, the Taurus was $359. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend either to anyone wanting a good carry weapon. The Taurus seems to have just a bit bigger bang for the buck, but if you prefer Rugers, then by all means get the Ruger and feel good about it. The Taurus is a nifty gun that for me, in the brief time I owned it has performed flawlessly, but it's still too early to make a firm claim on that point just yet.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jdeere9750

Thanks for the update! Sounds like a good little gun to me so far. You'll have to keep us updated on how it performs vs the LCP in the long haul.


----------



## alleydude

jdeere9750 said:


> Thanks for the update! Sounds like a good little gun to me so far. You'll have to keep us updated on how it performs vs the LCP in the long haul.


I'd love to give you a more detailed report, but finding .380 ammo is a tough task. I'd love to put a 1000 rounds through both, but it's just not feasable even if you have the money to spend on ammo. I haven't been able to find more that three boxes at any one time anywhere, and that's assuming I can even find it.

When I do, though, I will give you more of an update.


----------



## camaro*73

Me and my friend both have the TCP. It is an awesome little gun and worth the money. :smt023









------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Taurus 617SS2 7rd .357 Snub Nose Revolver
Taurus Judge 5rd .45/.410 Matte Stainless Revolver
Taurus PT 738 .380acp w/ 2 Magazines
2nd Gen Glock 17 9mm w/ 2 Magazines
3rd Gen Glock 22 .40 S&W RTF2 w/ Night Sights & 4 Magazines


----------



## alleydude

Took it to the range yesterday and did have a feed problem. The second to the last round just didn't want to be pushed out of the into the chamber, though it had been relased from the magazine.

I dropped the mag out and extracted the bullet, re-inserted it into the magazine and re-racked it into the firing position without a problem and the last two round fired without a hitch.

Don't know if it matters, but this was reloaded ammo. Not mine, some that I bought from a reputable dealer at a show.

I can also say that I can't be certain that it wasn't a limp-wrist issue.

In total, I've put about 250 rounds through it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## agksimon

alleydude said:


> Took it to the range yesterday and did have a feed problem. The second to the last round just didn't want to be pushed out of the into the chamber, though it had been relased from the magazine.
> 
> I dropped the mag out and extracted the bullet, re-inserted it into the magazine and re-racked it into the firing position without a problem and the last two round fired without a hitch.
> 
> Don't know if it matters, but this was reloaded ammo. Not mine, some that I bought from a reputable dealer at a show.
> 
> I can also say that I can't be certain that it wasn't a limp-wrist issue.
> 
> In total, I've put about 250 rounds through it.
> 
> Hope this helps.


The above problem is a known issue. You have a defective magazine. Call Taurus for replacement.
I did and they sent me a new one and I sent back the defective one. The other magazine that came with the gun works fine.


----------



## Popeye

I'd be tempted to get one of these if they got rid of the shiny slide & made a pocket-clip availale, since these are +P rated.
I have the P3AT & really need the belt-clip to keep the thing from being upside-down in my pocket [don't like pocket holsters or IWBs], but the P3AT is not +P rated.
Actually, my wife took mine away from me & I had to get another one for $239.

I know the +P isn't any super-round in such a short barrel, but it's all the more reason to squeeze out every ft/lb possible. I have a flawless pt745 so I know the quality Taurus is capable of.


----------



## Palmettokat

We just purchase one for my wife to carry. Had problem dealer was able to take care of. Really like the feel of it over the Kel Tec which we have shot and the Ruger which I have no complaints on it but went with the Taurus due to the trigger pull on it and it does lock open with last round fired. Helps my wife to reload.

I did call Taurus before we decide and they said it is NOT rated for +P ammo. The manual not real clear to me on that but they only show specs on standard 380. 

One issue they miss in the manual is you have to depress the magazine release for loading also. We fired about 100 rounds today in it. Had some issues but think most had to due with limp wrist. The action has to slam shut still on the first round to fully close. Of the 100 rounds had issue about 5 times on this (not first rounds). But some we know was due to not holding it firm enough. The case is nice that comes with it. Made the difference in my wife's toting and not.


----------



## Palmettokat

So far 150 rounds through it. For it's size pleased with the feel of it. It is not as smooth as I would have thought it would be with by now. Having some feeding issues about every third magizine. Dealer suggested a spray lubericant/cleaner which helped. Also shooting the lowest price ammo could find, Sako which is a little tarnished and it could be part of the issue. Still like the feel of it, the trigger action and slide locking open. Realize it is not a range gun but painted sights would help in low light for both my wife and myself. The best I can tell it shoots consitent as we do little shooting from a bench or brace of any kind. Hulls have hit my wife about 3 times in the forehead and me once shooting it. If we were 6 foot that might be more understandable and then this could also be due to the ammo and how tight the action still is.


----------



## Palmettokat

Back shooting today and shot about 50 more rounds making about 230 rounds through it. Really worked smooth today. My wife who's gun it is and who had no issues with racking it today really noticed it seemed to have gotten fully broken it. Friend who is a gun pro and has and totes Kel Tec bragged on it after shooting a few rounds through it. 

Looks like it will be our tote gun especially with the case it comes with so now to get second one. 
I don't like the fact it will hit the shooter once in a while with the spent shell.


----------



## dQuickdraw

Took my brand new TCP to the range today and put 50 rds through it. These are th results. First 2 mags fired without a hitch. The next 6 mags failed to extract the on the next to the last round. Both mags doing the same thing. Is this a mag problem or gun problem? I like the feel of this gun alot so any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Palmettokat

We recently purchased a second 738 and it does the same as yours. Not the same pattern but it is failing to extract about once per every two magazines. Had a friend who knows guns much better than me to look at it today and he took it apart and check it very well and said I think you are failing to hold it firm letting it move or being limp wrist is leading to the issue. He could be right in only shows us with my wife or myself when we have shot several rounds and seem to have slacked up. The last time this past Saturday it did it I reloaded the same magazine with same rounds there were in it and made sure to hold it firm and it fired like a champ, no problem period. Short it a few more rounds making sure to hold it firm and don't think there was another failure.

My thought is the size of the gun after a few rounds it just not as easy to hold it firm without thinking on it. This from a person who has shot revolver for years and only in last year even owned an pistol. Still prefer the revolver.

Just wondering,we were shooting Winchester target loads.


----------



## dQuickdraw

The gun store where I purchased it call Taurus they said pretty much the same thing but I also called after putting 50 more rds thru it. Taurus said they have had a few extractor issue from time to time so they are sending for it. I like this gun so I'm gonna get it fixed.


----------



## Sheepdog374

*Tcp*

8 round mag? Wondering if someone has it for the TCP?


----------



## HOG-I

*TCP problems*

I had FTE and FTC on my new TCP even after running 200 rounds of FMJ thru the gun. Called Tarurus Service and they had FEDEX at my door two days later (see my post under Taurus Service). Instead of 4 to 6 weeks the gun was returned in two weeks. I had another problem that I caused when removing the take down pin and again two day pick up and two week return - not bad in anybodys book. Took the gun to the range yesterday and ran 50 rounds of FMJ with no problems. Also ran two clips of Remington Golden Saber JHP, 2 clips of Spear Home Defense JHP and two clips of Federal JHP (rather costly) but at least I know this little gun will run near anything and is now nicely tucked away ready for action.


----------



## Palmettokat

We recently purchased some Magtec (?) ammo and shot about 30 to 40 rounds through each Saturday with no issues. The ammo seemed a little hotter load than other brands we had shot and were FMJ while some of the other ammo was HP. They feed and extracted with no issues which greatly pleased me.


----------



## LarryY

*Failure to chamber*

My wife just bought one of these and is very dissapointed. The only ammo that feeds at all is Rem FMJ. Everything else jams in the barrel and needs to be pried out to unjam. I tried to run shells thru my Lee factory crimp die to size them smaller, but they slide in and out without any effort, but still wont chamber. Called Taurus and they say to run 200 rounds thru it and call back. I have heard of it not feeding [jams and stovepipes] but this seems like a small chamber issue and not something that running a few rounds will fix. Anyone heard of this before? Any suggestions? I took it apart and cleaned it before trying it and after fireing the Rem rounds I have. [50 rds] Still won't feed anything else but these!


----------



## Palmettokat

Larry realize the delay since you posted but still might help.

The dealer we dealt with had me to use a cleaner/lube called Max Gun Cleaner and it helped a lot. The first TCP we bought (have 2 now) gave us a ton of such issues until we used that product and began the second one with it and had very little issue. No doubt there are other products that work as well.

Some of my thoughts was the ammo we had was a little tarnish and laid part of our issue to it. Also don't miss this is a handful of gun to hold solid as small as it is. But try a good cleaner/lube product.


----------



## smlranger

I got the TCP this past fall and have fired about 100 rounds with no issues (some Remington .380 from Walmart and most recently some Georgia Arms ammo).

However, at least for me, I gotta be real close to what I want to hit. At 20 - 21 feet, I have trouble consistently hitting an 8" target. At 15', it is a lot better. I can consistently place good groups in the target with my Bersa 380 and my XD40 (even at 50'). I guess I just need more range time with this little gun.


----------



## Mustang

I bought a TCP from Academy onsale for $249. I oiled it up before taking to the range since I heard some people had issues with the breaking in period. I put 100 rounds through it without a problem. The trigger pull is smooth. I heard the trigger is smoother than the ones in it's class (I haven't shot the LCP, Kel-tec, and S&W bodyguard yet). But I like the TCP so far.


----------



## SP3

I've been looking at pocket pistols such as this and the others. I've handled the LCP, TCP, and couple others. The LPC just doesn't fit my hand at all. Seems to be a front to rear depth things instead of the width. The Bodyguard feels great but it is slightly larger so..... I am waiting to find the black stainless TCP go on sale and I'll probably pick one up.


----------



## Trooperc7

I have owned the TCP for about a year now. It has performed flawlessly out of the box with no FTF or FTE.......I have the Crimson Trace laser installed.....Great little gun....


----------



## jrd

I just got a PT738 and took it to the range today. No feeding or eject problems but I couldn't hit my target from 5 yards out! I'm a pretty good shot, too. Had another guy try it and and the same thing. I noticed the barrel is very loose when the slide is pulled back....is it supposed to be that loose? Taurus told me to ship it to them and I will but I 
wanted to see if anyone else noticed a loose barrel with the slide pulled back.

Thanks!


----------



## berettatoter

jrd said:


> I just got a PT738 and took it to the range today. No feeding or eject problems but I couldn't hit my target from 5 yards out! I'm a pretty good shot, too. Had another guy try it and and the same thing. I noticed the barrel is very loose when the slide is pulled back....is it supposed to be that loose? Taurus told me to ship it to them and I will but I
> wanted to see if anyone else noticed a loose barrel with the slide pulled back.
> 
> Thanks!


I had a TCP, but had issues with mine too. I sent it back to the factory and it came back the same way it went there. I have a friend at work that has one and has had great luck with his. I have had other Taurus products that worked just fine, I don't get it. Hope they can get your issues worked out for you.


----------



## junker2

DjSaneR said:


> *Bump* I'm curious, too.. I'm also looking for a pocket pistol. Summer will be here before we know it and I'll need something that's easier to conceal than my PT145.
> 
> So far I like the Ruger LCP.


I have bought a Taurus pt738 tcp, and it is small enought to fit in your back pocket and not be seen. I also got a bilfold holster that stays on the gun when you pull it out, which i think is really neat. You can actually shoot and reload with it on the pistol.


----------



## ks23321

Just got my tcp a few days ago and shot 100 rounds through it. GREAT GUN SO FAR! no problems and accurate. There was one clip where i had some clay pigeons that I found set up on a stand at ten yards out, and hit all 7 of them in on clip, i was impressed with the accuracy. 

I was wondering if anyone has put on a laser for there gun. How much was it, how is its functionality, give me some info! 

Thanks!


----------



## berettatoter

ks23321 said:


> Just got my tcp a few days ago and shot 100 rounds through it. GREAT GUN SO FAR! no problems and accurate. There was one clip where i had some clay pigeons that I found set up on a stand at ten yards out, and hit all 7 of them in on clip, i was impressed with the accuracy.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has put on a laser for there gun. How much was it, how is its functionality, give me some info!
> 
> Thanks!


Glad yours worked out well for you. I wasn't as lucky with the one I had.:smt076


----------



## marconewt

i polished the ramp with my dremmel after watching a utube. Seems to feed fine now especially with stock Tauris clip. i tried two different ProMag clips and bad luck. they wont stay in the gun; they pop out after the first shot. i can even tug on the clip and have it release from the gun!! don't know if Promag are just junk or what is going on??


----------



## floridaowner

I bought a TCP in the middle of December. Cleaned and lubed it before firing the first shot. I've had it to the range about 4 times and have about 200 rounds through it and haven't had a single issue with it. I think you really do need to keep it clean and lubed but I do that after every trip to the range as a matter of habit anyway.


----------

